# SuperSix Evo & Zipp 303 Firecrest



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone got Zipp 303 FC fitted on his Evo? Any fitment issue especially at the rear chainstay? I'm thinking getting a set but I know these wheels are pretty wide... Even 2mm wider then the 404s! My LBS don't have them in stock and I had emailed Zipp and they are not too sure either... 

Thanks!


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah the fit. Just google Cannondale Evo and zipp 303. Quite a few have that combo. Nice setup.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

hypercycler said:


> Anyone got Zipp 303 FC fitted on his Evo? Any fitment issue especially at the rear chainstay? I'm thinking getting a set but I know these wheels are pretty wide... Even 2mm wider then the 404s! My LBS don't have them in stock and I had emailed Zipp and they are not too sure either...
> 
> Thanks!


I did not have any problem at all. Had a set on mine.


----------



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

No problem at all with mine


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. Will give it a try!


----------



## linds0r (Aug 13, 2012)

hypercycler said:


> Thanks guys. Will give it a try!


Any update with this? I'm really interested in a set of 303s, but I've had rubbing issues on S/S Evo's left chainstay with HED wheels and 25mm tires. 

The 303s work for you? Have you had any clearance issues?

Thanks!!


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

I have the 2013 303s and 404s with 25mm tires in the back and 23mm in the front. No issues at all.


----------



## linds0r (Aug 13, 2012)

Keoki said:


> I have the 2013 303s and 404s with 25mm tires in the back and 23mm in the front. No issues at all.


How many mms of space do you have on each side (with the wider 303s)? Thanks!


----------

